# Eyeball knob



## norson (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm in the process of making two more canes - for my two eye doctors - with a reg appointment set up for 7/7 I should be able to have them ready in time . . . but this morning had another of those BRILLIANT ideas.

Rather than one of the hardwood balls as the knob I'd like to install an approx 2" dia eyeball.

How does that hit you?

I've checked eBay, auto parts stores for gear shift knobs, door knob sources, etc., w/o much success.

Any ideas?

thanx

-neb


----------



## rdemler (Jun 11, 2014)

I used a taxidermy eye in the end of one of mine.


----------



## norson (Jan 15, 2015)

Would you mind sharing your source and the approx dia plus the cost?

thank you


----------



## rdemler (Jun 11, 2014)

I got mine from a taxidermist I do work for,but you can buy all kinds at the link I'm adding here.The diameter is in the descriptions.

http://www.mckenziesp.com/


----------



## rdemler (Jun 11, 2014)

http://www.mckenziesp.com/


----------



## norson (Jan 15, 2015)

that looks promising - thanx

-neb


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

norson said:


> Any ideas?
> 
> thanx
> -neb


http://www.americanshifter.com/catalog/shift-knobs/eyeball-shift-knobs

http://www.epcoshiftknobs.com/eyeballs.html


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Another. http://www.ebay.com/itm/EYE-BALL-M-T-SHIFT-KNOB-F100-F150-F250-F350-F450-F550-SUPER-DUTY-/261081324627?_trksid=p2141725.m3641.l6368


----------



## norson (Jan 15, 2015)

Ordered eyeball shift gear knob from eBay today - WILL post pic if it works.

Will NOT if it doesn't.



-neb


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

norson said:


> Ordered eyeball shift gear knob from eBay today - WILL post pic if it works.
> Will NOT if it doesn't.
> 
> -neb


Awe come on - even if it doesn't work you gotta show now! We learn from our mistakes -- and others!


----------



## norson (Jan 15, 2015)

Received today - Fri 6/5 - this is going to take some work but it looks VERY promising.

Stay tuned

-neb


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Staying tuned, on the edge of my seat, eagerly anticipating!


----------



## norson (Jan 15, 2015)

okay, Okay, OKAY!!! 

here it is ~ HOPE to install it next week - maybe


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Cool! The stick will kind of be looking back at you! Creepy -- but cool!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

That stick will give new meaning to "I've got my eye on you" or "I'll keep an eye out for ya"  !! Or perhaps the Beatles song EYE Wanna hold your hand is more apropos


----------



## norson (Jan 15, 2015)

How pitiful!

(Wish I had thought of that first)



-neb


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

MJC4 said:


> That stick will give new meaning to "I've got my eye on you" or "I'll keep an eye out for ya"  !! Or perhaps the Beatles song EYE Wanna hold your hand is more apropos


A gawd, a punishment. Beat that man w. a shtick!


----------



## norson (Jan 15, 2015)

Q: What makes this thread - and some of the others - HOT?


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

norson said:


> Q: What makes this thread - and some of the others - HOT?


I think it's frequency in a certain time period. I believe it an automatic setting.


----------



## norson (Jan 15, 2015)

On very RARE occasions I am blessed with a good imagination or idea and when I thought about perhaps finding locally (struck out!) or ordering on-line an eye-ball to use as the knob on the canes I'm making for the eye docs . . . well, I'm not saying this is in the genius level, but close.

Maybe.

<insert snort here>

The trick was after arrival drilling the 5/8" dowel hole in the dead center (approx) of the cane shaft...and that took several attempts. I was glad the shaft was already a bit long so sawing off a chunk or two didn't matter.

I'm quite pleased with the result. One cane done - another to go - this one is Autumn Olive . . . the next will be Silver Maple.

Both of them should be real "eye catchers"

<insert final snort here>

-neb


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

EYE like it !!


----------



## norson (Jan 15, 2015)

And so do eye!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Great job! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Eye like it!  Can't wait to see what your Dr thinks. I like your cane stand too. I just might build one for myself.

Rodney


----------

